
Let Robots Teach American Schoolkids - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-07-17/let-robots-teach-american-schoolkids
======
basicplus2
If you have 10000 teachers teaching 10000 classes you have 10000 different
view points with a diversity that will allow more complete knowledge and
understanding being passed on.

If you have 10000 classes taught by robots programmed by 1 or 2 you have a
very limited viewpoint and a large chance of knowledge and experience being
lost, and a huge risk of inappropriate manipulation.

~~~
DrScump

      If you have 10000 classes taught by robots
    

... then you also have 2,000 or so fewer teaching jobs.

